
Visualization of #code2009 by programming language - r11t
http://www.ioncannon.net/projects/code2009/
======
r11t
#code2009 is an interesting Twitter hashtag that I discovered in my Twitter
stream this afternoon. It was originally started by @deadprogram

@deadprogram : "Everyone tweet what languages you programmed in over the last
year using the #code2009 hashtag. Please RT, and also do it!"
(<http://twitter.com/deadprogram/status/7202223766>)

The visualization link above is via @casron

@casron : "For anyone who wants to see where the different languages stack up
<http://bit.ly/8lBhmG> #code2009"
(<http://twitter.com/casron/status/7211188519>)

------
theschwa
Can I make a request to see these as a bar graph? It's a bit hard to compare
the size of some of the slices visually.

------
TeHCrAzY
This is going to be very skewed, as only the people using twitter can vote.

~~~
Zev
I didn't see any claims of accuracy. It looks like a fun thing to see what
people _who happen to have tweeted_ are working with, nothing more.

------
JimBastard
javascripts

